
Learning how to build a community amongst giants - clever90
http://www.BriteHat.com
======
clever90
How do I convey to people that what I am building is to help people find their
dream job or a better job. What I am doing is free and just trying to reach
out to the tech community. How can I reach out without a million dollar
marketing budget to ask them to embark on my mission with me?

